# New Shop Plan's



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

* { Before I Start This New Post }
{ I want to Thank Everyone for the Likes ~ I really Appreciate Them } !!! 
{ And Thanks for Welcoming me Back, ~ I am Glad to be Back }

New Shop Plan's ~ Plan (A) ~ Plan (B) ~ Plan (C)
Need your help guys, ~ What plan do you like the best ?

Or ~ You may have a New Different Plan. ~ Let's hear them...
Them cabinets are metal & are very detailed. *


----------



## Atlas1121 (May 18, 2017)

Very cool. I'd say Plan B with the workbench (pictured in Plan C) in the nook under the hanging cabinets where the black floor cabinet is. I think this configuration allows more space near the door in the right wall as well as more room to operate the press.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

too many lockers. the row of 6 lockers is using too much space.
a 2 bay garage doesn't have that many employees?
unless they are used for something else.
when you get down to details, remember something on the floor between the bays, stack of tires maybe.
cannot remember ever being in a working garage that didn't have stuff between the bays.

think about enlarging the "people" doors a little, especially UP.
you have 1/64 tool boxes and accessories and the doors look 1/87.
I like the customer service window


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like A1121's suggestion about the workbench...tool chest can roll anywhere...
Sorry, but Al is right... the side walk in doors's need to be a little larger...but most of this is fictitious anyways...
But since ya asked...
Again, glad to see ya back !!! RM


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

* The whole scale thing I know it drives us all a little crazy.
Like all the GreenLight stuff I have is 1/64 scale, Tool Chest, Work Benches, Drill Press. 
My building is HO 1/87 Scale but the garage doors are about right to scale for a T-Jet.
And the HO stuff is 1/87 like Al said, But T-Jets are more like 1/72 to 1/76 scale.
So you kind of have to blend everything together and hope for the best that everything works together. 
The lockers yea they don't look right or even need them. 
Thinking of cutting the tool cabinet off the lockers with my dremel then make a side panel for it.
Just eliminating the lockers all together. 
I would like to save at least one of the back windows. *


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

It looks great either way...yea the scale can get to technical trying to match up the HO scales, just put some cars in the shop and post away!!!
I posted up a car pic years ago, a guy sent me a note..."hey, you got the wrong class of car on that windshield"... My reply to him was, "you do know these cars run on electricity, not gas???" lol... he sent me a note back..."you got me there" ... RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I like B best and if you incorporate atlas1121 suggestion on the work bench that would be even better. I would leave the 6 lockers and make it a 24 hour shop with 3 two man shifts as justification - they look to nice to remove.

If you do seperate the small chest from the lockers - it can be placed anywhere in the diaroma or between the bay doors against the front wall. You can then slide the lockers (and everything else) to the right/agains the office wall and give more space to the windows on the left. Then install transom windows across the top as you need.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

* Ok moving on to Plan ~ (D) 
I am liking it better Thanks for all the input. 
I cut down the lockers to 4 & cut off the toolbox. *


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wow, I really like plan D.
you seem to hit a real good balance of placement.
don't worry about the doors, I hardly even notice them with this layout.
( don't forget the 'EXIT' sign ) 
LOL


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

* Ok now I see what everyone is talking about. 
Yes the door from the shop to the office area is to small, 
Good eyes everyone better then mine.
That is an HO Scale person standing in front of it. 
And the service window is to large so that throws the scale off also. 
All will be corrected in time. *


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*New T-Jet Repair Shop ~ Up-Date ~ 8/12/2018
I got everything glued in place now with Model Glue & JB Weld.
The lifts I am still working on, 
Once I get the building mounted on a 1/2" plywood base I can adjust the lifts with wood screws.
I need to shorten the lifts also about 1/4" of an inch. 
My office needs a Desk & a Pretty Receptionist ~ lol
And my bath room needs a toilet & sink. 
I cut down the size of the reception window so it looks more to scale.*


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Shop is really taking shape! Will continue to follow along. ..RL


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*New Shop Update 8-22-2018
Well I think my New Shop is about done.
I moved a few things around and added an I-Beam.
Only went with One Lift don't really need two anyways.*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Always enjoy going to other garages, checking out the coooooool stuff...
Like the yellow boundaries and other details...RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very nice.
I like the engine hoist in the corner where you had some lockers before.
details like the yellow boundaries Randy mentions make the garage POP!
the soda machine fits very nicely between the garage doors.
I don't know if you intend on decorating the outside too, but you could really get creative there.
thanks fors haring


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Thanks Everyone for liking my shop.
I got the inspiration from Hilltop Raceway & XracerHO Shops.
And other shops I have seen on here in the past to build my shop.
Also Thanks to alpink & others for some advice on the project. 
Now to get it mounted on a base & detailing the outside of the shop. *


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That kit makes a great looking shop!!! Your interior design has made it even better. Will stayed tuned to see how the outside landscapers work their magic... Car pics look so much better with a background drop, IMO, just adds a touch of realism. RM


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*My shop building started out life from this kit. 
{ HO Scale State Line Farm Supply Structure Kit - Walthers #933-2912 }
{ Walthers 933-3077 Uptown Motors HO-Scale Building Kit } ~ Same Kit.
The kits come with an extra outside wall that you can use as an inside wall as I did.
Both kits are around $35. each. ~ Walthers HO Kits are very good quality. 
Check on the Bay there are many other options of Walthers buildings to build a shop from.
*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Those are some cool looking buildings...will need to save up!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great looking buildings & really like your red tow truck build (inspired my shop)! ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

I was using a "Plastic Ville" Texaco Station (HO 1/87)
I recently scored a "Green-Lights"/"M-2 ??", 1/64 Texaco.. They have other Oil Co. versions.
As well as "Blank" (all white) they are photo detailed insides & pumps, logos ect..

Can pick them up on Ebay @ about $23 - $25 With shipping included. BUT, ya' got to "Surf" through all the listings to find @ these $$...

There are also tools & equipment packs for easy add-ons. @ about; $ 5.00+ for all the different Oil-Co. logos..

Bubba ;-)


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

* Thanks XracerHO For liking my building & My tow truck.
The tow truck I made from a Hot Wheel & a Match Box Truck fused together with JB Weld.
Then mounted a T-Jet Dually Truck chassis under it with post jb welded under the body.
I forgot to add, The Tow Boom came from Jims custom rod shop / Resin Bodies.*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool Tow Truck with some cool build engineering!!! I like trucks!!! RM

P.S. That kit makes a great looking shop!!! Your interior design has made it even better. Will stayed tuned to see how the outside landscapers work their magic... Car pics look so much better with a background drop, IMO, just adds a touch of realism. RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

really nice creativity on the tow truck .
hmmmmm, I have that jet/rocket HW truck somewhere.
just thinkin out loud!
LOL
nice shop and vehicles..
Mad Mack certainly LOOKS angry!
LOL


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> I was using a "Plastic Ville" Texaco Station (HO 1/87)
> I recently scored a "Green-Lights"/"M-2 ??", 1/64 Texaco.. They have other Oil Co. versions.
> As well as "Blank" (all white) they are photo detailed insides & pumps, logos ect..
> 
> ...



"QUICKLY", finding out "My-Choice", Taint' got much "ROOM" in the 2 bays..
going to HAVE to build an "Add-On" (Garage-Shop.. M-2/JL)..
So MUCH Detailing Stuff, but NO ROOM fer "It" & cars .. :surprise:

"WHY" They Call Me;
"The Senile-1" :willy_nilly: :freak: :drunk: :wink2:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*TJETDRAGRACER*, thanks very much for the build info on the tow truck & plastic diecast incorporated. 
My shop will be looking for the raw materials & building a similar tow truck but probably green as you can see below since we made a flat bed out of the HW truck. 










Keep posting your shop photos & any other vehicle builds they can spark build ideas in others! ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

a quick "FYI"..
The gas pumps & oil-displays between them...
as well as "Vending" (Coke) Machines, ect.. in Plastic-Ville's service stations..
are the SAME-Size, as 1/64 this may be of help to folks using Their Accessories 
with M-2/Green Light stations..

"The Senile-1" ;-)


----------

